

Web Piracy Bill Faces Fiercer Fight - Natsu
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203735304577165081404005466.html

======
Natsu
I posted this mainly due to this important tidbit that's buried in the
article:

"Sunday night, against the glittering backdrop of the Golden Globe Awards,
Chris Dodd, the former U.S. senator who is now the chairman of the Motion
Picture Association of America, worked the black-tie crowd to quell
executives' concerns that the legislation might die."

We can't let our guard down.

